
“Make the Worst Volume Control You Can Imagine” - Daviey
https://imgur.com/gallery/XOT47
======
bobx11
I think this started on reddit programmerhumor. It was hilarious when it was
happening since over the course of several days, more insane options debuted
repeatedly. Having worked on enterprise software since the 90s I think makes
Extra funny for me.

Is there anything else like this out there?

